# Fright Light Halloween Flashlight



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Yesterday I bought this totally cool flashlight at Rossi (canadian store) for $10.










*Fright Light Halloween Flashlight*

Specs:

Featuring built-in sound effects and an interactive light show, the Fright Light can be used as a normal flashlight, but allows your imagination to take over when you press one of the eight sound effect buttons.

Features include: 
Eight built-in sound effects (haunted house, witches cauldron, haunting sound of HELP ME, winds and wolves, thunder and lightning storms, and more) 
Operates as normal flashlight 
Interactive light begins to respond to the chosen sound effect 
Built-in speaker 
Included color filters (mystical blue, blood red, creepy yellow, eerie green) 
Requires three AA batteries (not included)


----------

